# Lindsay soda water works bottle - lindsay ont



## RCO (Mar 25, 2013)

found this on my travels on the weekend at the cookstown antique mall , which is north of toronto . hadn't been there in a number of years and wasn't that impressed with what they had but they did have 1 bottle i had to have and booth was 15 % off so the price wasn't that bad .

 its from the lindsay soda water works , company is listed is from 1934-1965 but i haven't seen very many of there bottles around before . this bottle has a registered mark on base of 1931 so it must be from early years of the company . its also in near mint condition so i was glad to have found it .


----------



## RCO (Mar 25, 2013)

a picture of the embossing on back of bottle , very extensive . have also found a couple other bottles with this design before , appear to be made by same manufature for various bottles around ontario . i have another from sudbury and welland that have seem design and seen one on internet from barrie and cornwall as well .


----------

